# movie help



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a movie that I recorded on my digital camera but Im not sure how to post it?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

download it to your computer and compress it. Let me know and I will let you upload it to me and I will post it on the main site!


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

I sent it through hate mail as an attachment.
They are feeding on night crawlers


----------

